# Centipede ID



## MesseNoire (Jan 19, 2015)

Found in Canberra, curious to see what it is.


----------



## Shotta (Jan 19, 2015)

to me it looks like a giant centipede ethmostigmos rubripes


----------



## BigDaddyO (Jan 20, 2015)

Scolopendra laeta. Looks like form D which is the colour variation.

Also I know a number of people that would in fact buy this. I've bought the rarer colour variations of laeta before( D is very common), back when I was more invert focused.

https://c1.staticflickr.com/3/2783/4247429522_574ba44401.jpg


----------



## MesseNoire (Jan 20, 2015)

BigDaddyO said:


> Scolopendra laeta. Looks like form D which is the colour variation.
> 
> Also I know a number of people that would in fact buy this. I've bought the rarer colour variations of laeta before( D is very common), back when I was more invert focused.
> 
> https://c1.staticflickr.com/3/2783/4247429522_574ba44401.jpg



Thanks BigDaddyO, very much appreciated.
Is there somewhere I can go to view the other forms of this particular species? Or even a book I can purchase.


----------



## BigDaddyO (Jan 20, 2015)

If you sign up to the Australian Invertebrate Forum they have a species list for member that should have photos of the other forms. 
The forum is a bit out dated and may not be a great place to get information. But it at least has photos of the various species.


----------

